# Pregnant X-Ray Tetras?



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

you said you had them in quarantine for a little while... if you have a quarantine tank, then fill the bottom with either marbles or sand (marbles so theres lots of room between grains or sand so theres no room), then grow out some wisteria, anacharis, or any other really fast-growing plants you may have (to give them some privacy and a feeling of safety), and put in the pregnant tetra and one not-pregnant tetra, assuming that its a male because it isnt pregnant. or if you know ones a male... thatd be good too! lol. once they spawn, the eggs should hatch in about 36 hours (depending on the fish, most take days, but some like killifish take like a few months). then once they hatch, remove the parents and start feeding the fry foods like newly hatched BBS, infusoria, or any special fry foods.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Egg-laying fish don't get "pregnant", since the eggs they're carried are not yet fertilized. 

Perhaps they are getting ready to spawn. If so, they'll probably scatter the eggs all over and they'll get eaten by whatever else is in your tank. You might be better off moving a couple of the females and a male to a holding tank full of java moss and letting them mate in there, and then moving the adults back to the main tank.

But first I'd rule out any kind of internal parasite. Maybe I'm paranoid.


----------



## clmntch (Nov 7, 2008)

*okay...*



FrostyNYC said:


> Egg-laying fish don't get "pregnant", since the eggs they're carried are not yet fertilized.
> 
> Perhaps they are getting ready to spawn. If so, they'll probably scatter the eggs all over and they'll get eaten by whatever else is in your tank. You might be better off moving a couple of the females and a male to a holding tank full of java moss and letting them mate in there, and then moving the adults back to the main tank.
> 
> But first I'd rule out any kind of internal parasite. Maybe I'm paranoid.


The quarantine tank is a 5 gallon tank that has nothing but java moss...

How do I know when they've spawned? With guppies and platties, you just see little fish every month...


----------



## chikit2370 (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, when they've spawned, the female will look alot thinner. Usually tetras breed early in the morning.


----------

